# Oferta para participar num teste beta da Ecowitt.



## Toby (10 Nov 2021 às 20:32)

Boa noite a todos,

Como sabem, sou membro da associação italiana MeteoNetwork.
Participo nos testes da Ecowitt, estou encarregue de encontrar outros testadores em Portugal.
Ecowitt vai lançar um novo produto:* Ecowitt- WS90 AIO station.*








Mauro Serenello (MeteoNetwork) organiza o teste em Itália, Alemanha, Reino Unido e França e pede-me que tente alargar a participação portuguesa.
Estou satisfeito com este pedido, que será benéfico para todos.
As estações de teste são enviadas gratuitamente.

*Há algumas condições para participar:*
- Os relatórios devem ser escritos em inglês (com Deepl, estou a ir bem)
- É necessário ter uma estação meteorológica devidamente montada.
- Tem de se comprometer a seguir em pormenor as evoluções, bugs, erros, o objectivo não é tirar partido de uma estação de  forma gratuita.

*Para esta estação nova e bastante particular (não me peça informações, não sei) existem algumas condições adicionais:
1/ Para ter uma conta: https://www.ecowitt.net 
2/ Para ter um pluviómetro Ecowitt WH40 em funcionamento
3/ Ter um portal GW1000/1010 em funcionamento*
*Estas 3 condições são indispensáveis.*​

Aqueles que têm uma consola HP2251 terão prioridade.
Algumas informações:
https://forum.meteonetwork.it/stazi...t/171552-nuova-stazione-aio-ecowitt-ws90.html
https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=42922.0
https://ecowittstore.com/products/gw2001

A selecção é feita apenas por Mauro Serenello, eu sou apenas uma caixa de correio.
Quem estiver interessado, pode enviar-me por mensagem pessoal com:
- sua localização (Continental ou Ilhas)
- um resumo do seu equipamento (marca, tipo, ...)
- algumas fotos da sua instalação
- um e-mail de contacto.
Mauro irá contactá-lo directamente.

Comentários pessoais:
1/ Penso que esta oportunidade deve ser aproveitada para a evolução da climatologia portuguesa.
2/ A partir da análise da informação, trata-se claramente de um novo tipo de estação.
3/ As particularidades climáticas portuguesas são uma mais-valia.


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2021 às 21:54)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Como sabem, sou membro da associação italiana MeteoNetwork.
> Participo nos testes da Ecowitt, estou encarregue de encontrar outros testadores em Portugal.
> ...


Boa noite Toby,

Até estaria interessado em ajudar, mas as minhas condições para a instalação não são as melhores... Essa estação funciona só com o hub, não tem mede chuva pois não? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2021 às 07:52)

remember disse:


> Boa noite Toby,
> 
> Até estaria interessado em ajudar, mas as minhas condições para a instalação não são as melhores... Essa estação funciona só com o hub, não tem mede chuva pois não?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Bom dia remember,

Obrigado pelo seu interesse. 
Esta nova estação tem todas as funções, o protocolo deste teste exige ter um GW1000 e um WH40 em função.
Já tem um GW1000 - WH40?


----------



## remember (12 Nov 2021 às 14:30)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia remember,
> 
> Obrigado pelo seu interesse.
> Esta nova estação tem todas as funções, o protocolo deste teste exige ter um GW1000 e um WH40 em função.
> Já tem um GW1000 - WH40?


Olá Toby já respondeste à minha dúvida é preciso ter esses dois aparelhos, mas já agora a estação não funciona sem isso? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2021 às 16:59)

remember disse:


> Olá Toby já respondeste à minha dúvida é preciso ter esses dois aparelhos, mas já agora a estação não funciona sem isso?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Ola,

Esta nova estação WS90 é 100% autónoma, sem necessidade de suplementos. 
O WS90 está equipado com um novo sensor "haptique" (em francês) para a chuva, o WH40 é necessário para estudar este sensor, o GW1000 para transmitir os dados do WH40.
Desta forma, a Ecowitt tem dados de ambos os sistemas na sua plataforma. Para estudar as intensidades de precipitação, os dados devem ser processados da mesma forma.


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2021 às 19:44)

Boa noite,

Parece que a Ecowitt adoptou a abordagem de um produto reparável e não-descartável.
O sensor de temperatura (SHT30) será substituível pelo utilizador e mesmo actualizável para um SHT35. 
Eles compreenderam que um sensor de temperatura tem uma duração de vida limitada. 
A ser seguido de perto!


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2021 às 10:25)




----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2021 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

É com verdadeira satisfação que posso anunciar a chegada de 3 estações de teste WS90 a Portugal.
Dois deles vão estar em locais bastante excepcionais. 

Um nos Açores em @Anticiclone Açores  , todos conhecem o clima dos Açores com a sua chuva e vento.
http://anticiclone-acores.com/network/smiguel/lagoa/indexDesktop.php
Uma no telhado de Portugal em @ACalado  , a 1963m de altitude. As temperaturas e a neve serão um verdadeiro desafio.
https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/torre/

As estações deverão chegar a Portugal durante a segunda quinzena de Dezembro.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2021 às 16:48)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É com verdadeira satisfação que posso anunciar a chegada de 3 estações de teste WS90 a Portugal.
> Dois deles vão estar em locais bastante excepcionais.
> ...


Vamos ver como se porta  Acredito que vá ser uma agradável surpresa


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (9 Dez 2021 às 10:13)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> É com verdadeira satisfação que posso anunciar a chegada de 3 estações de teste WS90 a Portugal.
> Dois deles vão estar em locais bastante excepcionais.
> ...


Será entusiasmante analisar o comportamento da estação perante a variabilidade meteorológica na Região Açores. Vamos a isso!


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2021 às 18:27)




----------



## miguelp (24 Jan 2022 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
encontro-me no Algarve (Estiramantens, Tavira) e tenho uma estação publica (gateway gw1000) montada e registada na ecowitt.net). Ainda está disponível a possibilidade de testar a estação/conjunto de sensores WS90 AIO?
Cordialmente,
Miguel P


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2022 às 09:43)

miguelp disse:


> Bom dia,
> encontro-me no Algarve (Estiramantens, Tavira) e tenho uma estação publica (gateway gw1000) montada e registada na ecowitt.net). Ainda está disponível a possibilidade de testar a estação/conjunto de sensores WS90 AIO?
> Cordialmente,
> Miguel P



Bom dia,

Desculpe, está fechado há várias semanas.
Estamos à espera para receber o WS90.


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2022 às 19:53)

Boa noite,

Mauro (associação italiana) pede-me para transmitir, eu obedeço ao chefe 
Após alguns problemas logísticos, os WS90s deverão chegar a minha casa a partir de Itália dentro de cerca de dez dias. 
Agora o trabalho árduo vai começar! 
PS: o homem do bigode não sou eu...
PS2: O francês, holandês, português, inglês e italiano tornam-se um bouillabaisse sem nome


----------



## Toby (9 Fev 2022 às 18:36)

Após alguns problemas logísticos, os três WS90 chegaram a minha casa.
Amanhã, dois deles partirão para os Açores e Tore.
Agora precisamos de chuva nos Açores, neve em Tore e vento em casa.


----------



## Toby (19 Fev 2022 às 18:33)

Boa noite,

O WS90 e os seus companheiros Barani-SHT35, 7714-SHT75 "Toby", VP2 e VN1900 com uma modificação "Toby".
Ocasionalmente, o WS90 irá para o telhado em frente aos meus anemómetros.
Tenha um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2022 às 19:20)

Muito bom! @Toby


----------



## Toby (26 Fev 2022 às 20:39)

Boa noite,

Os WS90s estão a ser testados, os outros dois portugueses estão em falta. 
Os outros países serão acrescentados.

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/fr/map/test-ws90_704295#4/48.31/23.07


----------



## Toby (13 Mar 2022 às 08:55)

Normalmente a que se encontra na Estrela será hoje.


----------

